
Do You Really Need a Dedicated Graphics Card to Play Your Favorite Games? - Oletros
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/do-you-really-need-a-dedicated-graphics-card-to-play-your-favorite-games
======
probably_wrong
Alternative title: "here's an ad for Intel's new computer disguised as an
article, and one paragraph about Overwatch"

~~~
Avshalom
right, not even one mention of AMD which until very recently (if even now, I
haven't seen the actual benchmarks) has been beating Intel's embedded
offerings hands down for years.

------
falcolas
With all due respect to the author, I do not consider "Overwatch was a
completely playable 30+ FPS" to be acceptable for a PC shooter.

It may be the bare minimum required to play, but not usually an enjoyable
experience; it ends up being a janky, stuttering mess.

~~~
marak830
I honestly don't believe I could stand any fps at 30 frames.

Look I'm not in the 120hrz only way to play camp, but I really notice if I
drop under 55-60, and it makes me frustrated.

This may be tied into the movement being much rougher at this point.

------
Negative1
I believe in industry parlance this is called an Advertorial (an advertisement
dressed as an editorial). I didn't see a disclaimer though so either they are
being dishonest with their audience or very tone deaf.

The NUC seems more like a Mac Mini than a real desktop PC and comparing it to
a gaming PC is just strange. Despite their argument, yes, if you want to play
games at optimal graphics and performance levels you DO still need a discrete
GPU. Even game consoles (which require a fast data bus) have a discrete GPU
despite their (usually) unified memory architecture.

~~~
dublinben
Intel is one of their current advertisers/sponsors, but those articles are
clearly marked with a banner and the "sponsored" tag. This article does not
appear to be directly paid for.

[http://motherboard.vice.com/tag/sponsored](http://motherboard.vice.com/tag/sponsored)

------
jkot
In many cases the dedicated graphic is cheaper than integrated.

Intel Iris comes in more expensive processors which are not necessary for
games. You might pay extra $300 on great CPU with integrated card, over slower
CPU with dedicated GPU.

For example I saved $280 on my Dell XPS 13. It only has Intel HD Graphics 520
compared to Intel Iris Pro Graphics P580. CPU is same, except 100MHz clock.

------
frou_dh
Is this what they call Native Advertising?

~~~
spacehome
This is what they call "The Submarine".

[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
oxide
Integrated offerings from Intel have always been substandard.

Claiming someone can make due with 30fps in a competitve fps shows a glaring
level of ignorance from the author.

Can you play with 30fps? Yes. You can also play with a blindfold on and a hand
tied behind your back. Given the choice, why play at a distinct, undeniable
disadvantage?

------
JanneVee
At what screen resolution?

------
Fej
Yes.

Skull Canyon is overpriced anyway.

------
Pica_soO
Yes

------
soared
Betteridge's law would disagree.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

